# Sunscreen?



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

So I have been trying to find a sunscreen safe to use on my grey and white chi
I am in Canada and having a hard time finding one suitable
Do any Canadians on here have one that they use?
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not familiar with one her in the US 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a white chi with a pink nose & ears. When we would go boating I would put sunscreen on her nose & ears. Make sure to rub it in, so they can't lick it off.


----------



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

The closest thing to sunscreen I could find here in Canada was the Snoutstik at Petsmart Snoutstik® Nose Balm for Dogs - Health & Wellness - Dog - PetSmart

I have heard of Epi-Pet Sunscreen in Modern Dog but I believe you would have to order it online. Pet Sunscreen | Dog, Canine & Horse


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks I need something that won't harm if they do luck it as I have 4 chis so they lick each other also can't order the epi pet as it can't cross the border



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Here at my local petsmart they have sunblock for dogs. It should be in the dewormer/toothpaste/supplement aisle. You should check your local petsmart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you I will


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

